# cancel contract without penalty due to move



## mystre (Dec 19, 2012)

I had DTV installed 6 months ago with 18 remaining on contract. I am having to move in with my son due to health issues. He already has DTV, and we both are happy with the service, but obviously can't use it twice in one home. When I had mine installed, the technician did not put up a satellite dish, but just hooked my existing cables into the landlord's dish; this is a duplex. I have one HD and one standard receiver. Is there a way to get out of contract on these conditions? Or a way to combine services somehow to avoid the penalty? This was never on my horizon, but life happens. Thank you for a response.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I would call them and discuss this with a supervisor since this is somewhat of a unique situation.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

How much is left in your son's contract?


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Only EASY way to get out of contract is use "Mover's Connection" and if "No Line of Sight" Directv will let you out of contract.

Your situation is different and I suspect you will have some Early Termination Fees on the longest running account. I agree with jimmie57 that a call (or 2) is in order and see what you can work out.

Doctor j


----------



## mystre (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, will try to get a supervisor to talk with me. My son's contract has maybe a year left on it.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

Is there something in the TOS that says that the OP cant move his receivers to his son's house and maintain his account??? 

I know personally my residence was converted from a single family house. There is a tenant that rents the first floor and i rent the 2nd floor. We both share the same address (USPS wanted it that way) and the people downstairs have Directv. When we moved in, i called to get service and they simply added "1st floor" to the address on there account and "2nd floor" to ours... When the tech showed up he installed a 2nd dish just for me


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

doctor j said:


> Only EASY way to get out of contract is use "Mover's Connection" and if "No Line of Sight" Directv will let you out of contract.


Except he will have LOS at his son's house, as his son has Directv.

I would suggest suspending your account for as long as possible and then have your account moved to your son's house. This would minimize any disconnect fee that either you or your son would be responsible for.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Old_School said:


> Is there something in the TOS that says that the OP cant move his receivers to his son's house and maintain his account???
> 
> I know personally my residence was converted from a single family house. There is a tenant that rents the first floor and i rent the 2nd floor. We both share the same address (USPS wanted it that way) and the people downstairs have Directv. When we moved in, i called to get service and they simply added "1st floor" to the address on there account and "2nd floor" to ours... When the tech showed up he installed a 2nd dish just for me


He could do that, but I think they are looking at why have 2 accounts when they would be just fine sharing one account.

- Merg


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Will the fact that you are moving in with your son, cause him to be adding any new receivers to his account (such as for your bedroom)? If so, I would certainly make that known when you speak with DirecTV.

What is the status of your son's current contract commitment? If he has no current commitment, maybe a Mover's Connection situation could apply (even if he has to cancel his current service and have it "reinstalled" in your name.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

cariera said:


> Except he will have LOS at his son's house, as his son has Directv.
> 
> I would suggest suspending your account for as long as possible and then have your account moved to your son's house. This would minimize any disconnect fee that either you or your son would be responsible for.


Doesnt suspending/pausing the account also pause the contract as well?

I'd check how much time is left on either contract, and then see if switching to the lowest package set up would be cheaper for that amount of time to run out the contract. If its not cheaper just pay it off =/

Your more then most likely not going to get out of the contract.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think the suspension idea might be your best bet if DirecTV won't do something themselves. Say your son only has 6 months left under his contract. You could suspend your account for 6 months, then cancel his account and take yours off suspension. That way you don't have to pay any ETF. If your son is under contract for more than 16 months then you could suspend his account for 6 months, and run off your account. Then 6 months from now you will only have 10 months left on your contract so you could just pay the $200 ETF ($20/month) to cancel your account and then turn his back on. The trick would be to suspend whichever account has th elonger commitment required, that way you minimize the ETF you have to pay.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> I think the suspension idea might be your best bet if DirecTV won't do something themselves. Say your son only has 6 months left under his contract. You could suspend your account for 6 months, then cancel his account and take yours off suspension. That way you don't have to pay any ETF. If your son is under contract for more than 16 months then you could suspend his account for 6 months, and run off your account. Then 6 months from now you will only have 10 months left on your contract so you could just pay the $200 ETF ($20/month) to cancel your account and then turn his back on. The trick would be to suspend whichever account has th elonger commitment required, that way you minimize the ETF you have to pay.


If the OP has only been installed for 6 months he will probably have an expensive movers cost and suspending that account would waste his remaining 6 months of first year credits. Seems to be an expensive route.


----------



## bwarning (Aug 29, 2004)

If both accounts are longer then 6 months why not suspend 1 account for the six months then reactivate it and suspend the other for 6 months. Just keep swapping until the contract is over.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

call Directv and ask for the retention group. Make sure to have your son on a second line. explain the issue and ask that the accounts be combined. It will add the longer commitment to the account that remains but will allow you to avoid an early cancellation fee.


----------



## HinterXGames (Dec 20, 2012)

Brubear said:


> call Directv and ask for the retention group. Make sure to have your son on a second line. explain the issue and ask that the accounts be combined. It will add the longer commitment to the account that remains but will allow you to avoid an early cancellation fee.


This would not be an option. The only time accounts can be merged is if a person with two accounts in their name are merging them or two people are becoming married/domestic partnership are moving in with each other.
--
Roomates or Friends/Parents moving in with each other does not qualify for merging of accounts.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

Technically yes but presented with the loss of an account otherwise they may consider - nobody else is going to be able to accomodate.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

HinterXGames said:


> This would not be an option. The only time accounts can be merged is if a person with two accounts in their name are merging them or two people are becoming married/domestic partnership are moving in with each other.
> --
> Roomates or Friends/Parents moving in with each other does not qualify for merging of accounts.


This is correct


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bwarning said:


> If both accounts are longer then 6 months why not suspend 1 account for the six months then reactivate it and suspend the other for 6 months. Just keep swapping until the contract is over.


this would not work because when an account is on suspension (hold), the contract stops as well.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

peds48 said:


> this would not work because when an account is on suspension (hold), the contract stops as well.


Yes, but you could use 6 months of each contract at a time. Six months from one contract while the other is suspended and then switch out. It would take longer but it would get around the ETF.


----------



## hfa (Feb 19, 2012)

Calling Direct would be the best answer as only they can work out something.Talk of suspending account with tie in to the landlords dish makes me wonder if that is possible.The account would still list that address and the new renters could not get service turned on. ALL cable companies here in Fl must have a signed and paid up notice in the account and when a new renter wants to obtain service , it depends on the date the old renters asked for service cutoff and last bill paid. wHEN I LIVED IN AN APARTMENT dIRECT HAD TO OBTAIN AN OK SLIP FROM THE APARTMENT MANAGER TO INSTALL AND WHEN I LEFT THE APARTMENT COMPLEX HAD TO HAVE A COPY OF SERVICE DISCONNECT from me and bill paid in full. He may have to pay a termination fee, but due to special reason ,they made down grade the amount. He and his son need to call.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

hfa said:


> Calling Direct would be the best answer as only they can work out something.Talk of suspending account with tie in to the landlords dish makes me wonder if that is possible.The account would still list that address and the new renters could not get service turned on. ALL cable companies here in Fl must have a signed and paid up notice in the account and when a new renter wants to obtain service , it depends on the date the old renters asked for service cutoff and last bill paid. wHEN I LIVED IN AN APARTMENT dIRECT HAD TO OBTAIN AN OK SLIP FROM THE APARTMENT MANAGER TO INSTALL AND WHEN I LEFT THE APARTMENT COMPLEX HAD TO HAVE A COPY OF SERVICE DISCONNECT from me and bill paid in full. He may have to pay a termination fee, but due to special reason ,they made down grade the amount. He and his son need to call.


Huh?


----------

